# I AM LOOKING FOR A PLACE TO PARK MY BUS OUTSIDE MADISON, WI.



## doctressjulia (Jul 5, 2016)

I bought a 30-foot schoolbus (I just took the seats out today). I am looking for a barn (preferred), lot, driveway, or whatever to park it... I hope to live in it sooner than later. Any leads appreciated.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 5, 2016)

Might be pricey, but lots of options:
http://madison.craigslist.org/search/prk

Got a feed store with a bulleting board?
Post your ad there


----------



## MarsOrScars (Jul 5, 2016)

Do you need a place to park while you work on it? Meaning you'll also need power for tools + space to work and lay stuff out while you build it?

I think the best option would be having an agreement with someone who owns a patch of farm land that might be open to that, maybe in return for work or finding something like a co-op. Not sure how the co-op community is up there in WI. Advantage of this agreement would be access to materials and tools you would otherwise have to salvage or buy elsewhere. 

On that note, do we have any resources on Co-Ops here at StP? Just curious.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 5, 2016)

I echo @MarsOrScars Is this short term so you can outfit it or are you looking for somewhere to park and live, semi long term?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 5, 2016)

i found someone here in austin on craigslist when i had my school bus and needed a space like you're talking about. it was $150/mo but right on the river on a farm with no one around for almost a mile in any direction. pretty rad. i'd suggest posting an ad and just making clear your intentions. i put a lot of emphasis that i didn't do drugs and that i wouldn't be a nuisance.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Jul 5, 2016)

congrats on the bus!


----------



## doctressjulia (Jul 6, 2016)

Well... I thought i had a place to park it over the winter but the person who offered me the space (I wouldn't have bought this fkn thing had I not had the offer to park it and work on it there)... is pretty overprotective of the space. Their dog got out today and they're blaming me for it... they already went off on me about another time when I first parked it (something else minor that I did now not was not kosher). ANY leads are appreciated; I am on the East side of Madison so Sun Prairie or Dodgeville would be good, too. I want to live in it eventually but I only today got about half the seats out (angle grinder, yep). I am ON MY OWN. HOW DO PEOPLE DO THIS??? I am a member on skoolie.net so I am gonna go post there, too. Yes, I will also post another ad on Craigslist, too. I did get a lead on an auto shop that has a huuuge dirt lot that is owned by a guy who knows a guy I know, you know... lol SOOOO Any, ANY pointers are most appreciated. I am almost regretting buying this thing and not something smaller. :/


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 6, 2016)

If you find somebody who needs on-site security you just might have a win-win.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 6, 2016)

Well with the tiny house movement taking off everywhere you may be able to find somewhere. I would reach out to intentional communities, churches, campgrounds & farms. I guess you will need electric & water hookup so mot likely you will need to pay a nominal monthly rent, prob like $200-350 per month. I have some activist friends in Madison that are also involved with helping the homeless with the Tiny house movement there.


----------



## doctressjulia (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah... I met some of those guys and looked around at what they had. I was not impressed, to put it mildly.


----------



## doctressjulia (Aug 13, 2016)

The space I found is working out after all (we had a long talk and a bowl)...


----------



## Breezy (Sep 1, 2016)

in madison wisconsin right now fucked and stranded. know its not the right thread butt...show some love??


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 1, 2016)

Breezy said:


> in madison wisconsin right now fucked and stranded. know its not the right thread butt...show some love??



You're right, this isn't the right thread for your post.

Kindly post in road dogs and meetups and hopefully there is some love for you there.


----------



## Breezy (Sep 2, 2016)

very Anarchist of you, but you're right, all laws, rules and regulations are instated for a purpose, riight 
Lookin for love elsewhere


----------

